# Our Dog Kimo - Passed On Suddenly



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

It is with great sadness that I am posting this on here and I don't often post much but did want to share this.

Last nite we had to put kimo down, it all happened so fast maybe within an hour, he was acting strange, and was outside trying to vomit over and over, with nothing coming up. This went on for about half an hour, finally hubby and I went over to him again and felt his body, his whol left side was swollen. Called the emergency vet and headed over to Langley. They immediately took xrays and it turned out that he had a twisted bowel/intestine/stomach. We opted for putting him down b/c of all the complications that could arise from the surgery and his age. It was the HARDEST decision we all had to make. They made him comfortable for us until my last son could be there, and he went peacefully with all of us by his side.

He was 9 1/2 years old, and a cross of great dane/rottie/lab. He was our baby and protected us to know end. He is so sadly missed by all of us and we will love him forever.

Please forgive me for typo's its hard to see through the tears.

In January he had to have his tail partially amputated and at that time we didn't think he would make it b/c the tail wouldn't heal, but he fought back for us and did. The hair had finally grown in.

RIP my baby - mommy will always love you.

Here is a couple of shots of him.

*On our bed - his favourite spot*










*To get our attention or if he was mad at us this is what he would do*










*A close up of his head*


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss, RIP Kimo


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

oh...so sorry Kim. your love for him was evident even on the few times i saw you guys together.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that!
But i'm sure he's not suffering nemore, he's in a better place now!
Keep in mind, you made the best decision you could of! =) And i'm sure he knows it!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. This is rough. He was a beautiful dog, and obviously much loved. RIP Kimo.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. RIP Kimo.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Rest in peace sweet Kimo...



Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww RIP Kimo... pet loss really hits you hard. I don't know what we'll do when Toby passes away


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. Losing a dog is always hard, especially when it's so suddenly. RIP Kimo


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...thats horrible 

He will be in pet heaven.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Kim.

Sorry to hear your furry friend is no longer with you. As you know I had to put down my cat earlier this year. You and yours will be in my prayers tonight.

Loss is often a time for reinvention or a brighter horizon.

Warm regards,

Stuart


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

awe im so sorry for your loss kim , may my heart be with you [email protected]! 

what a sweet looking pup !!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

RIP Kimo...

This is one reason why I don't own dogs anymore. I get too attached. I always treat it like it was my kid.


----------



## littlereefer (Apr 23, 2010)

oh I'm so sry too hear the bad news...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a beautiful dog. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry for your and your family's loss


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Kim,

I feel for you and your family as life separation is a real tough one !!!!

My prayer is with you & your family. Time & GOD will heal !!!!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry Kim  loosing your pet is really hard, i am sure u still in shock sounds like everything happen soo fast. RIP Kimo


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kim i'm very sorry for your loss.
may Kimo rest in peace.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Rip Kimo :'(


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your lost. 9 1/2 years is a long time, I'm sure Kimo enjoyed every moment of it with your family. Letting him go is probably the greatest act of love you can show him.

Jim


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, so sorry to hear about you and your family's loss. Kimo and your family were very fortunate to have each other.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts, prayers and poems. In my heart I know I made the right decision with what had happened to him, as we learn more about the twisting of the stomach, there isn't much time for them, as the blood vessels start to close off. I think by the time he was at the vet, he was already starting to leave us, so the decision was the right one.

Its the quietness that is hard for me (we have laminate floors) and every time he walked you could hear him b/c of his nails. The tears have not stopped flowing - didn't know one could have that many in them.

We have beautiful memories of him, beautiful pictures of him, and he will always and forever be in my heart. Even tho he was a family pet, he was my dog, always came to me for everything. Guess that is why its so darn hard.

Thank you all again, its much appreciated.


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

So sorry to hear that. I know what it's like to lose a dog you've had for so long so suddenly.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. He looked like a lovely friend.


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your loss  he was a very handsome looking dog rest in peace Kimo my condolences to you and your family Amber


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thats brutal!...sorry to hear that.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, he was a very handsome dog!!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hi kim. sorry for your loss. we met him in person the last time we went to your place. RIP kimo!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my heart goes out to you Kim. Next time we met for cafe I hope you'll share some stories of your adventures together.


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

that is awful, i am so sorry to hear about your sweet looking dog :O( i wouldn't be able to stop crying either


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Kim, we are all here for you

Steve


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. i cant begin to imagine how hard that must of been, the day my best friend dies a small piece of me will too.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all very much again - we met with our own vet today as I needed some questions answered for "ME" to understand this which is called "Gastric Dilatation-Volvulus". It is most common or I should say "high risk" in great danes - and that he was. We have a wonderful vet and I feel much better now.

He will be cremated tomorrow with his favourite toys - a kong and rope, then we will spread his ashes over his favourite watering hole on the dike.

Storm - sounds good.


----------

